# Multiple Nooks on one Account



## The Hooded Claw

My aunt has been impressed with my Kindle, and even more impressed by my mother's enjoyment of an old Kindle I've passed on to her with access to selected books from my archives.  But the aunt is a fanatical devotee of Barnes & Noble, and is leaning towards a Nook. She's aware of the B&N financial situation. She's asked me for general advice about ereaders. One of her questions involves what would happen if she and my mother both bought Nooks.

Do I understand that Nook is like Kindle, and if you have multiple Nooks on a single account, both Nooks can read and share ebooks on that account, including both being able to order?  Is there any difference between the way this works on Amazon and the way it works on Kindle? I assume there will be possible confusion about "last read" locations if both are reading the same book at the same time.

I've done my due diligence in Googling, and it appears that this is true, but many of the discussions I've found suggest B&N employees stating that this is not "legal" or allowed, and some of the postings I"ve found are a couple of years old, which is a long time in ereader world. I am interested in getting current confirmation from somebody here with a track record!

Can I hear from anyone here with personal experience of using multiple Nooks on the same account to share ebooks between family members?

Thanks for your help...

One more question--I am pretty sure this is correct, but want to be sure: My understanding is that for current eInk Nooks there is no 3G capability available, and you must use wifi (or sideloading with a cable) to get books onto the Nook. Just want to be sure that is correct for current Nooks.


----------



## booklover888

The Hooded Claw said:


> Can I hear from anyone here with personal experience of using multiple Nooks on the same account to share ebooks between family members?
> 
> One more question--I am pretty sure this is correct, but want to be sure: My understanding is that for current eInk Nooks there is no 3G capability available, and you must use wifi (or sideloading with a cable) to get books onto the Nook. Just want to be sure that is correct for current Nooks.


I would suggest calling and store and asking about sharing books on an account.

As for the second question, correct. No Nook since the first has had 3G.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

booklover888 said:


> I would suggest calling and store and asking about sharing books on an account.
> 
> As for the second question, correct. No Nook since the first has had 3G.


Thanks for responding! Reports on the Internet show BN store employes giving contradictory reports, and the one time I handled a Nook in a BN store, I knew more about the Nook features than the "specialist" who was helping me, so I'm trying to find out what the actual experiences of usersin the field are...


----------



## cinisajoy

Hi!  I know several people that have at least (or had) nooks on their accounts.  Yes the same books and games show up on both.  I say had because in a couple of cases, one person got irritated with having everything the other one did or downloaded show up on their nook so they split them up.  (The nooks not the relationships.)


----------



## luvmykindle3

The Hooded Claw said:


> My aunt has been impressed with my Kindle, and even more impressed by my mother's enjoyment of an old Kindle I've passed on to her with access to selected books from my archives. But the aunt is a fanatical devotee of Barnes & Noble, and is leaning towards a Nook. She's aware of the B&N financial situation. She's asked me for general advice about ereaders. One of her questions involves what would happen if she and my mother both bought Nooks.
> 
> Do I understand that Nook is like Kindle, and if you have multiple Nooks on a single account, both Nooks can read and share ebooks on that account, including both being able to order? Is there any difference between the way this works on Amazon and the way it works on Kindle? I assume there will be possible confusion about "last read" locations if both are reading the same book at the same time.
> 
> I've done my due diligence in Googling, and it appears that this is true, but many of the discussions I've found suggest B&N employees stating that this is not "legal" or allowed, and some of the postings I"ve found are a couple of years old, which is a long time in ereader world. I am interested in getting current confirmation from somebody here with a track record!
> 
> Can I hear from anyone here with personal experience of using multiple Nooks on the same account to share ebooks between family members?
> 
> Thanks for your help...
> 
> One more question--I am pretty sure this is correct, but want to be sure: My understanding is that for current eInk Nooks there is no 3G capability available, and you must use wifi (or sideloading with a cable) to get books onto the Nook. Just want to be sure that is correct for current Nooks.


Hi, I've used 5 nooks in one account, and yes, everything is the same on all 5. I used them in my reading class, so we were always on the same page. The next day, we didn't really have a problem with where we left off, because we were usually on the same page.
Apps and everything was on all 5 devices.


----------



## booklover888

Well now we have three Nook HD tablets here   So I can say, yes indeed, not a problem. The nice thing about these is, you can set up profiles for different people. So my daughter has her own profile with all her games and stuff.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks, y'all! I can now advise my aunt accurately. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------

